# OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?/Update!



## Cayman XT (29. September 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OCZ* hat kürzlich "*Onyx 2*" angekündigt und macht damit einen wichtigen Schritt um für "humanere" Preise bei SSDs zu sorgen und/oder um den bis Dato Maßstäbe setzenden SSDs von Intel und Samsung Paroli zu bieten. Die SSD soll es angeblich in 2 Varianten geben; einmal in der *120 GB*-Variante und auch eine *240 GB*-SSD ist mit von der Partie. Das Besondere der SSD ist der Preis. Während man die *240 GB-Version* für *etwa 400 €* bekommen wird, macht die 120 GB-Variante mit bis zu *275 MByte/s* im *Lesen* und mindestens *240 MByte/s* im *Schreiben* für (maximal) *180 € *(laut CBs Preisvergleich) P/L-technisch einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Vergleich: Die Vorgängerversion "Onyx" konnte im Lesen maximal 120 MByte/s erreichen.

Das hohe Tempo hat die Nachfolger-SSD keinem teuren SLC-Flash zu verdanken, sondern einem *MLC-Flash* angesteuert über einen *Sandforce-Controller *(Sandforce 1200). Beide SSD-Versionen beherrschen den *TRIM-Befehl*, den von den Windows-Betriebssystemen einzig Windows 7 nativ beherrschen soll. Zur *Lebensdauer* macht OCZ die Angabe von *1,5 Millionen Stunden*. Ob das aber auch für konstantes Schreiben gilt hat OCZ (noch) nicht angegeben. Das Unternehmen gibt außerdem eine *Garantiezeit* von *2 Jahre*n an.

"*Ohne Zugriffe* sollen die SSDs nur *375 Milliwatt* aufnehmen, *bei Aktivitäten 1 Watt*."

Konkret werden die Liefertermine weder von OCZ selbst noch von Hardwareversendern amgegeben, doch laut Golem.de kann man von den ersten Listungen bis zur *Verfügbarkeit* von nur *einige*n (wenigen) *Wochen* ausgehen.

Wir können hoffen, dass andere Unternehmen P/L-technisch in Kürze vermehrt nachziehen .

Quelle: Onyx 2: OCZs günstige SSDs werden doppelt so schnell - Golem.de

Edit:

CB spricht von bis zu *265 MB/s* beim *Schreiben*. Die SSDs haben das *2,5-Zoll-Format* und kommen mit *SATA II*. Außerdem werden *Windows XP/Vista/7*, *Mac OS X* und *Linux* als unterstützte Betriebssysteme genannt.

CB: "Sollten diese Preise bei Verfügbarkeit Bestand haben, so würde zumindest die kleinere Onyx 2 mit rund 1,50 Euro pro Gigabyte eine neue Bestmarke bei SSDs mit SandForce-Controller setzen."

Quelle: OCZ bringt günstige SandForce-SSDs - 28.09.2010 - ComputerBase

*Update:*

Die (finalen) Specs sehen laut OCZ selbst wie folgt aus:



Available in 120GB and 240GB capacities
TRIM Support
Seek Time: < .1ms
Slim 2.5" Design
99.8 x 69.63 x 9.3mm
Lightweight: 81g
Operating Temp: 0-70°C
Storage Temp: -45°C ~ +85°C
Power Consumption: Idle: 375mW Active: 1000mW
Vibration: 20G. Peak, 10 ~ 20KHz
Shock Resistant up to 1500G
RAID Support
Compatible with Windows XP, Vista, 7, Mac OS X and Linux
MTBF: 1.5 million hours
2-Year Warranty
 
Max Performance


Max Read: up to 275MB/s
Max Write: up to 265MB/s
Sustained Write: up to 240MB/s
Random Write 4KB (Aligned): 10,000 IOPS
 
Part Numbers


120GB - OCZSSD2-2ONX120G
240GB - OCZSSD2-2ONX240G
 
Quelle: OCZ Onyx 2 Series SATA II 2.5" SSD OCZ Technology

Wenn jemand die Specs gerne nochmal auf Deutsch hätte, dann einfach bescheid sagen .

MfG

'XT


----------



## Ripcord (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

"120 GB-Variante mit bis zu 275 MByte/s im Lesen und mindestens 240 MByte/s im Schreiben für unter 200 €"


Falls das wirklich stimmen sollte, wird sofort eingekauft 

Hort sich jedenfalls besser an als bei meiner "alten" SSD von Supertalent,

Da waren es noch 64GB bei 230 MByte/s im Lesen und 180 MByte/s im Schreiben für 170€.


----------



## Cayman XT (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



Ripcord schrieb:


> "120 GB-Variante mit bis zu 275 MByte/s im Lesen und mindestens 240 MByte/s im Schreiben für unter 200 €"
> 
> 
> Falls das wirklich stimmen sollte, wird sofort eingekauft
> ...



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen SSD . Weil diese Info mittlerweile (oder schon vorher ) auch bei CB angekündigt wird(/wurde):

OCZ bringt günstige SandForce-SSDs - 28.09.2010 - ComputerBase

'XT

Edit: Hab' den Preisvergleich von CB gecheckt und mit unter 200 € sind anscheinend (wirklich) 180 Euronen gemeint ...


----------



## Ripcord (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

Wunderbar


----------



## Bu11et (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

Mal ne dumme Frage: was genau unterscheidet diese SSD`s von den anderen, dass sie so einen Preis gewehrleitet? Also Leistungsmäßig sind sie nicht schlechter oder?

(Gabs da nicht irgend was neues, was nochmals schneller war, als herkömliche SSD`s? Glaub das war auch von OCZ? Zwei SSD`s im Raid oder sowas war das glaub ich)


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



Jefim schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: was genau unterscheidet diese SSD`s von den anderen, dass sie so einen Preis gewehrleitet? Also Leistungsmäßig sind sie nicht schlechter oder?
> 
> (Gabs da nicht irgend was neues, was nochmals schneller war, als herkömliche SSD`s? Glaub das war auch von OCZ? Zwei SSD`s im Raid oder sowas war das glaub ich)


 
Was Du meinst ist das Revo-Drive von OCZ. Das ist eine PCIe-Steckkarte die als SSD erkannt und verwandt wird. Ist von den Datendurchsatz wesentlich schneller. Sofern ich das richtig im Kopf habe, liegen die Lese- und Schreibraten weit über 500 MB/s. Das Geheimnis dieser Raten liegt darin, das auf einer Platine zwei Laufwerke verbaut sind die im Raid-Verbund arbeiten. Aber vom Prinzip her ist das Ganze noch ein Stück interessanter als eine normale SSD. Das ändert aber Nichts daran, das die Revo-Drives von OCZ, ob der Leistung und Bauart, um einiges teurer sind als zwei dieser SSDs hier. Davon ab, solltest Du mit der Onyx2 im Raid-Betrieb wohl ähnliche Lese-/Schreibdruchsätze erreichen können wie mit dem Revo-Drive.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Sollten die Preise für die 120er- Variant wirklich dauerhaft so niedrig bleiben, oder gar auch noch ein wenig sinken, dann wird so ein Teilchen demnächst seinen Weg in meinen Wohnzimmer-PC finden.


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

dann werden die SSDs endlich interesant.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

die könnte zwar gut sein aber für 200€ bekommt man schon was bessers sprich dubbelt so schnell wie die ssd sieht hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD 50 GB hat zwar nur 50GB aber vollkommen ausreichend für win7 booten. Datentransferraten (max. 540 MB/s lesen und 450 MB/s schreiben) perfekt.


----------



## Jakob (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

Und wie sieht es mit der Zugriffszeit aus? Wäre ja durchaus noch interessant.
Danke für die News.


----------



## RedBrain (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

163,94€ bei MIX Computer, aber nicht Verfügbar. (Geizhals.at/Deutschland).  1,37€/GiB

Endlich ein günstige 120 GiB SSD mit TRIM.

Wenn es so weiter geht, dann machen die anderen Hersteller nach. Neue SSD mit niedrigen Preisen. Das ist absolut normal.


----------



## Hugo78 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



More schrieb:


> die könnte zwar gut sein aber für 200€ bekommt man schon was bessers sprich dubbelt so schnell wie die ssd sieht hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD 50 GB hat zwar nur 50GB aber vollkommen ausreichend für win7 booten. Datentransferraten (max. 540 MB/s lesen und 450 MB/s schreiben) perfekt.



Da nehm ich lieber die 120 GB für 163€. Denn bei dem Speed > 200MB/s will ich schon mehr als nur das OS drauf betreiben.

Wobei ich die Onxy 2 schon zufällig vor 2 Tagen gesehen hab, weil ich grad selber auf der Suche nach einer zusätzlichen SSD für meine aktuelle, Corsair Nova 64 bin. 
Hauptsächlich für Spiele.
Und OCZ hat leider nicht die tollen Bewertungen wenn es um Langlebigkeit geht. Zumindest bei ihren günstigen Modellen.
Wobei das jetzt ein rein subjektiver Eindruck ist, kann sein das ich mich hier auch einfach täusche und OCZ ist nicht besser oder schlechter als andere. 

Anyway, ich hab jedenfalls erstmal die RealSSD C300 128GB bestellt.
Die schleicht zwar in der angegebenen Schreibgeschwindigkeit, aber das Teil ist mit 355MB/s lesen auch nicht ohne, 
was für den Alltagsgebrauch eh wichtiger und mit 240€ jetzt auch nicht überteuert ist.


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

Ich warte immer noch auf ne ~400GB SSD für ca. 250 Euro.

Denn wenn ich mir ne SSD zulege, sollen auch ein paar Games von profitieren. Ich will nicht extra viel Kohle ausgeben, nur das mein OS schneller läuft.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



More schrieb:


> die könnte zwar gut sein aber für 200€ bekommt man schon was bessers sprich dubbelt so schnell wie die ssd sieht hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD 50 GB hat zwar nur 50GB aber vollkommen ausreichend für win7 booten. Datentransferraten (max. 540 MB/s lesen und 450 MB/s schreiben) perfekt.


 
Als reine Windows-Platte zwar ausreichend groß. Aber wenn man noch ein oder zwei Spiele installieren will, dann sind 50GB einfach zu klein. Zumal bei mir auch noch das ein oder andere vom Fernsehen aufgenommen wird, bevor ich es auf den Server überspiele.

Aber im Prinzip finde ich diese Variante auch interessanter als eine Standard-SSD. Sie ist mir halt nur noch viel zu teuer.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf ne ~400GB SSD für ca. 250 Euro.
> 
> Denn wenn ich mir ne SSD zulege, sollen auch ein paar Games von profitieren. Ich will nicht extra viel Kohle ausgeben, nur das mein OS schneller läuft.



Genau auf das warte ich auch, bei dem Preis sollte mehr als nur das OS profitieren. Wobei ich eher auf <500GB hoffe.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Als reine Windows-Platte zwar ausreichend groß. Aber wenn man noch ein oder zwei Spiele installieren will, dann sind 50GB einfach zu klein. Zumal bei mir auch noch das ein oder andere vom Fernsehen aufgenommen wird, bevor ich es auf den Server überspiele.
> 
> Aber im Prinzip finde ich diese Variante auch interessanter als eine Standard-SSD. Sie ist mir halt nur noch viel zu teuer.


es gibt auch 120GB version sieht hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD 120 GB diese ssd ist sehr gut bewertet sieh bewertung (WIN 7 64bit in 9 sec. geladen! Gemessen vom Bootscreen des Revodrives bis zum Desktop!) der hammer


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Da nehm ich lieber die 120 GB für 163€. Denn bei dem Speed > 200MB/s will ich schon mehr als nur das OS drauf betreiben.
> 
> Wobei ich die Onxy 2 schon zufällig vor 2 Tagen gesehen hab, weil ich grad selber auf der Suche nach einer zusätzlichen SSD für meine aktuelle, Corsair Nova 64 bin.
> Hauptsächlich für Spiele.
> ...


also ganz klar ich empfehle diese hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD 120 GB ist gross genug um win7 und spiele drauf zu installieren 120GB langt mal Dicke und schnell ist die auch noch + p/L sehr gut 280€ da kann man nicht meckern! also ganz klar mein TIP!!! hol die mir auch dem nächst! (PCie SSD ist die Zukunft!)


----------



## Perry (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

Also ich werde erst zuschlagen wenn es SSD's mit SLC Chips zu kaufen gibt, 150€ für 64GB als Systemplatte wären interessant, aktuell kosten die allerdings noch 500€


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



Perry schrieb:


> Also ich werde erst zuschlagen wenn es SSD's mit SLC Chips zu kaufen gibt, 150€ für 64GB als Systemplatte wären interessant, aktuell kosten die allerdings noch 500€


eine gescheite Pcie ssd mit SLC chips ist momentan unbezahlbar! sprich überteuern! aber die leistung ist auch echt abnormal!
*Datentransferrate* bis zu 1400 MB/s (lesen)bis zu 1400 MB/s (schreiben)  sieh hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ Z-Drive R2 E88 PCIe SSD 512 GB bis sowas mal standardt wird, werden noch jahre ins land ziehn!


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



More schrieb:


> es gibt auch 120GB version sieht hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD 120 GB diese ssd ist sehr gut bewertet sieh bewertung (WIN 7 64bit in 9 sec. geladen! Gemessen vom Bootscreen des Revodrives bis zum Desktop!) der hammer


 
Ich weiß, das Revo-Drive gibt es mit bis zu 480GB geben. Leider sind die Preise halt noch sehr gesalzen. Aber nichts desto trotz finde ich das Prinzip sehr interessant. Eben wegen seines hohen Datendurchsatzes. Und ein Raid-System, welches auf SSDs basiert, dürfte nicht so anfällig sein für Datenverluste wie ein Verbund mit herkömmlichen Festplatten.


----------



## Hugo78 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



More schrieb:


> also ganz klar ich empfehle diese hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD 120 GB ist gross genug um win7 und spiele drauf zu installieren 120GB langt mal Dicke und schnell ist die auch noch + p/L sehr gut 280€ da kann man nicht meckern! also ganz klar mein TIP!!! hol die mir auch dem nächst! (PCie SSD ist die Zukunft!)



Ok das wäre garnicht mal verkehrt, leider hab ich dafür das falsche Mobo, sprich ich hab überhaupt keine PCI-E 4x...


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ok das wäre garnicht mal verkehrt, leider hab ich dafür das falsche Mobo, sprich ich hab überhaupt keine PCI-E 4x...


PCI-E 4x kann man auch in PCI-E 16x rein stecken.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

OCZ's Onyx 2 120GB gefällt mir ganz gut, die hat wenigsten TRIM. Was die Revodrives nicht haben.
Mix bietet die Onyx 2 für 164€ an! Hammer. Wird definitiv gekauft.


----------



## Hugo78 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



More schrieb:


> PCI-E 4x kann man auch in PCI-E 16x rein stecken.



Richtig, aber der eine den ich habe, der ist schon belegt ... 
Aber du hast ja grundsätzlich Recht, und die Möglichkeit für PCI-E SSDs ist noch ein weiterer Grund für mich, im nächsten Frühjahr die Plattform zu wechseln. 
So neben SATA III, USB 3 und etwas mehr CPU power, ob nun Intel's Sandy oder AMD's Bullzoder, wird sich zeigen...

TRIM muss bis dahin aber dabei sein...


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> OCZ's Onyx 2 120GB gefällt mir ganz gut, die hat wenigsten TRIM. Was die Revodrives nicht haben.
> Mix bietet die Onyx 2 für 164€ an! Hammer. Wird definitiv gekauft.


finde ich fürn blind kauf!  Revodrives sind viel schneller als die 2,5 ssd 2.haben die Revodrives ein raid system! und ein viel schnelleren controller als Onyx 2!!!
ich mein klar ist die ok aber jetz mal im ernst willst du mir sagen das eine Onyx 2 (sata anschluss) schneller als eine Pcie ssd ist???? nie im leben aber ok! jeder muss es für sich selbst wissen aber ich denk mir halt das man was  besseres fürs geld bekommt! soll jetz nicht heisen das die Onyx 2 schlecht ist aber es gibts einfach nix besseres als eine Pcie ssd! allein weil die karten übers Pcie steckplatz laufen.


----------



## Hugo78 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*

Bei den SATA SSDs gibt es aber öfter auch noch einen USB mit dabei, d.h. man ist zur Not auch mal flexibel, ob nun per USB booten oder einfach um sie als transportables Datengrab zu missbrauchen. 
Grade mit dem aufkommenden USB 3.0 ne feine Sache.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> OCZ's Onyx 2 120GB gefällt mir ganz gut, die hat wenigsten TRIM. Was die Revodrives nicht haben.
> Mix bietet die Onyx 2 für 164€ an! Hammer. Wird definitiv gekauft.


 
Die Trim-Funktion hat mit Sicherheit ihre Vorteile. Aber soweit ich informiert bin, man möge mich da bitte korrigieren sollte ich falsch liegen, gibt es Programme die ähnliche Funktionen bei SSDs ohne Trim-Unterstützung zur Verfügung stellen. Und diese Programme werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mit den Revo-Drives zusammen arbeiten. Ergo ist dies kein wirkliches Kaufkriterium für mich. Für mich zählt da eher der Vorteil der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Cayman XT (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



Jakob schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit der Zugriffszeit aus? Wäre ja durchaus noch interessant.
> Danke für die News.



Siehe Update .

'XT


----------



## Falk (29. September 2010)

Hm, scheint als könnte ich meinem MacBook Pro endlich einen Speed-Schub verpassen. 120 GB reichen Unterwegs ja auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2010)

sehr nett.

Und ja, die Preise sind inzwischen wirklich richtig kräftig gepurzelt. Im Februar hat man noch keine SSD unter 2,50 €/GB bekommen, eher sogar 2,90 €/GB Jetzt simmer bei unter 1,70 €/GB. Das sie jetzt dabei auch noch viel schneller sind lassen wir mal unter den Tisch fallen 

Also ich hoffe der Trend hält an, und wir sehen nächstes Jahr SSD´s für unter 1,00 €/GB. Dann werd ich mir sicher auch eine mit so ~120 GB holen 

Ich denk auch, sobald die 1 €/GB Marke geknackt ist, wird die Nachfrage auch richtig explodieren. Ist halt so nen psychologischer Faktor ob da jetzt vorne ne 1 oder ne 0 steht


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. September 2010)

*AW: OCZ Onyx 2... Werden SSD's langsam erschwinglicher?*



More schrieb:


> finde ich fürn blind kauf!  Revodrives sind viel schneller als die 2,5 ssd 2.haben die Revodrives ein raid system! und ein viel schnelleren controller als Onyx 2!!!
> ich mein klar ist die ok aber jetz mal im ernst willst du mir sagen das eine Onyx 2 (sata anschluss) schneller als eine Pcie ssd ist???? nie im leben aber ok! jeder muss es für sich selbst wissen aber ich denk mir halt das man was  besseres fürs geld bekommt! soll jetz nicht heisen das die Onyx 2 schlecht ist aber es gibts einfach nix besseres als eine Pcie ssd! allein weil die karten übers Pcie steckplatz laufen.



Klar, die Revodrives sind doppelt so schnell. Aber ohne TRIM nützt mir das herzlich wenig. Und P/L technisch ist die Onyx 2 besser!


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2010)

Von der Bandbreite her sicher, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat der PCIE ne recht hohe Latenz. Ich würd das also nicht einfach unterschreiben.

BTW. Schreit ja eigentlich nach nem Test von der PCGH Sata3 SSD vs. PCIE SSD


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (29. September 2010)

wie geil. definitiv noch vor weihnachten und als geschenk die zweite dann unterm baum gelegt xD


----------



## Bääängel (29. September 2010)

Hoffentlich ziehen die anderen hersteller mit, sodass man wirklich von einer akzeptablen Preisgesatltung reden kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2010)

SSDs werden für mich erst dann wieder interessant wenn sie wirklich groß und günstig sind (im TB bereich für wenige 100€) - das wird aber wohl noch einige Zeit dauern.

So lange muss meine Spinpoint F1 noch halten, die Systemplatte hab ich ja bereits durch ne SSD ersetzt^^


----------



## Bääängel (29. September 2010)

Solange muss man hoffentlich nciht warten. Außerdem reichen den meisten Usern 500Gb, damit sind sie schon total überfordert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2010)

für mich deutlich zu teuer, und Garantie zu kurz. wenn 250GB 80€ kosten ist das gut aber nicht für diese Preise. Total überteuert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. September 2010)

Der Preis ist gut, für die Ausstattung echt nicht schlecht, für mich aber noch immer nicht überzeugend genug. Wenn die Preise auf 1:1 (120GB für 120€) sinken würden, dann würde ich mich schon eher überreden lassen. Aber der Trend gefällt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. September 2010)

Klingt gut, aber ich werde noch eine Weile bei meiner Super Talent mit 128GB bleiben.
Wenn andere Hersteller nachziehen und die Preise weiter sinken, könnte es in einem halben Jahr bezahlbare 480/500/512GB-SSDs geben, dann schlage ich zu.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. September 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber ich werde noch eine Weile bei meiner Super Talent mit 128GB bleiben.
> Wenn andere Hersteller nachziehen und die Preise weiter sinken, könnte es in einem halben Jahr bezahlbare 480/500/512GB-SSDs geben, dann schlage ich zu.




Solange die Dinger nicht genauso viel kosten wie eine HDD braucht niemand so ernorme Größen. Aber du willst die ja, damit deine Musik eine Sekunde früher kommt.


----------



## Eckism (30. September 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> für mich deutlich zu teuer, und Garantie zu kurz. wenn 250GB 80€ kosten ist das gut aber nicht für diese Preise. Total überteuert.



Alles was neu ist, ist überteuert! Meine allererste Festplatte hat knapp 800 DM gekostet, und sie war brutale 640 _*MB*_ groß!
Da sind die Preise heutzutage für SSD's doch Human aber trotzdem noch zu teuer!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (30. September 2010)

Vielleicht rutschen die SSD-Preise jetzt endlich in angenehmere Bereiche, so wie es seit ein paar Wochen bei den Bluray-Brennern der Fall ist! Es wäre Zeit!

120 GB für unter 180€ und das obwohl noch gar kein richtiger Händler-Wettbewerb im Gange ist! Geil!!


----------



## kazuo (30. September 2010)

Ich hoffe auch mal das in 2-3 Monaten der Preis nochmal ein bisschen gesunken ist.. dann werd ich auch zu schlagen..
Die Onyx Reihe würd ich mir allerdings nicht holen dann^^


----------



## Core #1 (30. September 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> für mich deutlich zu teuer, und Garantie zu kurz. wenn 250GB 80€ kosten ist das gut aber nicht für diese Preise. Total überteuert.



eine SSD ist spürbar schneller als eine gewöhnliche HDD, aufrüsten bringt hier mal wirklich was.
und das ganze steckt ja eher noch in kinderschuhen, klar sind die preise noch zu hoch, aber man bekommt ordentlich leistung für das geld. einen leistungszuwachs den man merkt, nicht wie oft beim aufrüsten von CPU oder GPU.
120 GB für 120 €, das wäre schon nett..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2010)

ich habe 2 HDD im RAID0 , da ist das P/L noch vorhanden aber SSD sind zu teuer und ich kann es mir bei den preisen nicht leisten. Wie gesagt 250GB für 80€ oder weniger sind ok, alles andere ist Geldgier. Außerdem gibt es für mich noch andere Prioritäten als nur PC.
3 oder 4 HDD`s im RAID0 sind außerdem Sau schnell und vor allem Günstiger als 1 oder 2 SSD, und ich bin nicht der einzige Otto-Normal-Verbraucher der so denkt.


----------



## PixelSign (30. September 2010)

gemessen am leistungszuwachs den eine ssd so mit sich bringt, sind die dinger garnicht so teuer. da kann man auch 800€ für nen extreme prozessor verprassen und der unterschied fällt geringer aus. daher finde ich das man die ssd´s nicht immer nur anhand der speichergröße mit den festplatten vergleichen sollte. das die preise sinken ist natürlich trotzdem schön


----------



## Perry (30. September 2010)

Wir sind immer noch in einer frühen Phase der Entwicklung von SSDs, was man zum einen an der rasanten Entwicklung auf Leistungsseite beobachten kann, aber auch an dem überproportional starkem Preisverfall. Wir bewegen uns halt so langsam von den sogenannten "early adoptern" weg, hin zum normalen User. heute bekommt man einen DVD Brenner für 18€ ich habe vor einigen Jahren fast 10mal soviel für meinen bezahlt, so ist halt die Entwicklung.


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2010)

Naja, für nen Normaluser sind aber auch SSD´s über 120-250GB völlig sinnfrei. Da passt das Betriebssystem drauf und die meisten bis alle Programme. 

Wer ne SSD als reines Datenlager für Bilder, Videos, Musik etc. missbraucht, gehört meiner Meinung nach geschlagen. Das ist genauso als würd man sich nen Kampfjet kaufen um nach Malle zu kommen. Kein normaler User hat so viele Zugriffe auf seine Daten, das sich für solche Sachen ne HDD zu langsam wäre. 

Einzigste Ausnahme die ich einseh ist die wenn jemand Videoschnitt oder Bildbearbeitung macht, das er sich die Daten dafür auch drauflädt, aber das machen die wenigsten und die die es machen werden sich nicht riesige Mengen davon haben.


----------



## Rizzard (30. September 2010)

Bei mir lohnt sich die SSD erst, wenn ich all meine Games drauf bekomme, also ne SSD unter 250 GB kommt mir sowieso nicht ins Haus.

Da ich aber warten kann und meine F1 ihre Dienst noch verrichtet (evtl. kommt mal ne F4 hinzu), kann ich ohne bedenken noch gewisse Preisstürze abwarten.


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei mir lohnt sich die SSD erst, wenn ich all meine Games drauf bekomme, also ne SSD unter 250 GB kommt mir sowieso nicht ins Haus.
> 
> Da ich aber warten kann und meine F1 ihre Dienst noch verrichtet (evtl. kommt mal ne F4 hinzu), kann ich ohne bedenken noch gewisse Preisstürze abwarten.



Huh? Wieviel Spiele hast du denn installiert?  
Mit 120 GB sollte man locker noch mind. fünf aktuelle Games installieren können.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Solange die Dinger nicht genauso viel kosten wie eine HDD braucht niemand so ernorme Größen. Aber du willst die ja, damit deine Musik eine Sekunde früher kommt.


Auf der 128GB-SSD ist kein Platz für all meine Steam-Spiele, wenn auch noch ein paar andere Programme drauf sind. Bei 240GB wäre dieses Problem gelöst; mit 480/500/512GB wäre es perfekt.


----------



## Bääängel (30. September 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Huh? Wieviel Spiele hast du denn installiert?
> Mit 120 GB sollte man locker noch mind. fünf aktuelle Games installieren können.



Dazu kommen ncoh ca. 30 gb für Windows udn mehrere Programme...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2010)

Also nur Win7 und meine Arbeitsprogramme belegen etwa 45-50GB von meiner 80GB Postville, viel mehr darfs nicht sein, für Spiele ist da kein platz, mein Spiele ordner auf der HDD ist momentan 85GB groß und das sind nicht mal 10 Games - Platz ist da auf ner bezahlbaren SSD noch lange nicht.

Ich müsste um das alles ordentlich unterzukriegen mit etwas Freiraum grob 200GB haben und das ist noch viel zu teuer.


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich überlege was ich für meine VertexLE bezahlt habe ist die Onyx 2 fast ein Schnäppchen. Ich werde auch in Zukunft weiter SSDs kaufen, die Geschwindigkeit und die Geräuschlosigkeit ist einfach durch nichts zu ersetzten.


----------



## Iceananas (2. Oktober 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ich habe 2 HDD im RAID0 , da ist das P/L noch vorhanden aber SSD sind zu teuer und ich kann es mir bei den preisen nicht leisten. Wie gesagt 250GB für 80€ oder weniger sind ok, alles andere ist Geldgier. Außerdem gibt es für mich noch andere Prioritäten als nur PC.
> 3 oder 4 HDD`s im RAID0 sind außerdem Sau schnell und vor allem Günstiger als 1 oder 2 SSD, und ich bin nicht der einzige Otto-Normal-Verbraucher der so denkt.



Wohl noch nie mit einer SSD gearbeitet. Ich habe mir auch so ein Teil gekauft, als die noch teurer ware. Dafür kommt kein RAID auch nur ansatzweise an die Leistung einer SSD ran. Besonders als Systemplatte sind die Dinger absolut konkurrenzlos, die 4K Leistung ist locker das zehnfache einer HDD. Die SSD hat ein Befehl schon ausgeführt, ehe dein RAID-Controller die Daten überhaupt verteilt hat. Ich bereue auf jeden Fall keinen Cent davon, P/L ist wie auch ansichtssache. Ich bekomme für kein anderes Upgrade so viel Performance, also geht das für mich im Ordnung.

Heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich was dagegen habe, dass die billiger werden


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Dinger sind mittlerweile gelistet, beide Versionen bei Mindfactory am günstigsten!

OCZ Onyx 2 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2ONX120G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 120 GB Version ~168,xx € (Stand: 10.10.10, 23:47)
OCZ Onyx 2 240GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2ONX240G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 240 GB Version ~379,xx € (Stand: 10.10.10, 23:47)

Ich werde mir wohl die 120 GB bestellen! 

edit: Liefertermin Mindfactory: 15.10.2010!


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2010)

Jo Preise von ~1,40 €/GB, das wird do langsam was  Vorallem sind auch bei Alternate schon SSD´s etwa in der Preisregion zu haben. Ich hoffe ja das wir nach Weihnachten dann die 1 €/GB Marke knacken (Nach Weihnachten purzeln die Preise ja immer ). Wäre auf jedenfall sehr nice


----------



## underloost (10. Oktober 2010)

rechnest du aber noch (die günstigsten) Versandkosten mit rein, landen wir mit beiden ganz schnell bei Compuland. Bei denen hab ich diese Woche übrigens meine Vertex 2 für ein "Schnäppchen" ergattert ^^

btt: schön das es mit den Preisen mehr oder weniger in die richtige Richtung geht. bin mal aufn paar Tests/Benchmarks gespannt


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Oktober 2010)

Naja, bestellt man bei Mindfactory nach 0 Uhr (bis max. 6 Uhr), dann entfallen die Versandkosten..., sofern man einen Mindestbestellwert von 100€ hat! Midnightshopping ftw


----------



## riedochs (11. Oktober 2010)

380 Euro für 240GB. Da kann man ja kaum widerstehen.


----------



## Speed-E (11. Oktober 2010)

Da würde ich aber eher auf die Vertex 2 setzen. 
Die Onyx 2 mach lt. OCZ nur bis zu 10000 IOps und die Vertex 2 bis zu 50000 IOps, bei 4k Schreibzugriffen.

Ausserdem kostet die Vertex 2 nur unwesentlich mehr.


----------



## riedochs (11. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## Speed-E (11. Oktober 2010)

Da hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage, wo liegt der unterschied hierbei?
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, 3.5", SATA II (OCZSSD3-2VTX120G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sind bei geizhals.at beide als Vertex 2 gelistet, allerdings ist die erste bei Mindfactory nur als Vertex, die zweite aber als Vertex 2 geführt?! Kann ich die erste trotzdem so kaufen oder gibts da irgendwelche gravierenden Unterschiede?


----------



## Cayman XT (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mal ne Zwischenfrage, wo liegt der unterschied hierbei?
> OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, 3.5", SATA II (OCZSSD3-2VTX120G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...



Also wenn ich mir schon die Links anschaue sehe ich, dass die Eine eine 2,5"-, die andere eine 3,5"-SSD ist. Von den technischen Details her scheinen beide aber außer ihrer Größe gleich zu sein. Hol dir einfach den 2,5"er; Musst halt einfach nur schauen, ob du diese Größe auch in deinem Case unterbringen kannst, aber sollte mit ein wenig Modding auch bei älteren Case machbar sein ^^...

MfG 'XT


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Unterschied ist:

3,5": 50k IOPS
2,5": 3,5k IOPS

noch fragen?...^^


----------



## Cayman XT (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist:
> 
> 3,5": 50k IOPS
> 2,5": 3,5k IOPS
> ...



Haha, die Infos werden beim Preisvergleich garnicht aufgeführt und an die Herstellerseite habe ich nicht gedacht . Aber freut mich, dass du deine Frage selber beantworten konntest!?

MfG 'XT


----------

